# New Bolt+, cable card error 161-1, resolution



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Just wanted to share my experience unless anyone else runs into this error.

Got a new Bolt+ to replace my XL4. Moved the cable card and the Bolt+ started throwing up 161-1 errors (contact your cable company) and would not recognize that there was a cable card inserted. The message popped up every few seconds so couldn't really do anything.

Contacted Frontier who had me test the card in the old Tivo, where it still worked fine. They (and I agreed) figured it must be a problem with the Bolt+.

Contacted Tivo and they insisted I try it with a brand new cable card, that was not used previously with the XL4. So, I got Frontier to send me a new cable card. It did the same thing, XL4 recognized it fine, Bolt+ threw up the 161-1.

Tivo kept telling me it must be the cable card, that Frontier must have sent me one that had been used before, yada yada. I persisted and got them to declare the new Bolt+ DOA and send a replacement.

The replacement Bolt+ works perfectly. Pretty upset at Tivo supports insistence I keep trying new cable cards.

All's well that ends well, pretty impressed that it only took 1 day to get a new cable card and one more day to get the replacement Tivo.


----------



## GADAD (Aug 5, 2018)

I just experienced this today with a brand new Bolt on Comcast. Went through three different M Cards. Called and chatted with TIVO support and they say their engineers are aware of the issue and are working on a fix. When I questioned as to when a fix will be provided all I got was we are working on a fix. Guess I have to return the $1300+ worth of equipment and just use Comcast stuff. So much for saving by using TIVO. They don't seem to care that they will lose a sale.


----------

